# iPad error code (4013)



## scitex59 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello all,
I have been working on restoring a friends iPad2.
Apparently, grandkids attempted to enter her password more than 
six times and disabled the tablet.
I have attempted to restore or update the system using Apple iTunes.
However, with each attempt, I receive the same error:

"The iPad could not be restored. An unknown error occurred (4013)"

I have tried multiple computers with iTunes to accomplish this task and 
today tried using another data cable with the same results.
Not sure what to try next.
Thanks for you input.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Put the iPad into Recovery Mode, then Restore: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201263


----------



## scitex59 (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Spunk.Funk,
Apparently I posted this message in the wrong forum.
I'll go through your link and try again.
Thanks, once again!


----------

